
Show HN: A HN or Reddit like social network for musicians and music learners - edward8628
https://www.acho.io
======
rovek
This is a cool idea, I'll definitely keep an eye on it.

One comment on the layout: the line breaks in comments are quite jarring
because they break on letters rather than words. (word-break)

e.g.
[https://www.acho.io/post?id=5a73a65ff366940014d2621a](https://www.acho.io/post?id=5a73a65ff366940014d2621a)

~~~
edward8628
thanks, just fixed this

~~~
teddyqwerty
I still see this issue happening on mobile.

~~~
edward8628
lol, I made the change but forget to deploy to server. now it looks good

------
dotdi
Excited to see this. Hope it gains some traction.

------
ermir
Just showed this to my brother, who is starting out as a music producer and
audio engineer, I am sure he will be able to use it.

~~~
edward8628
So excited to see people has interest in it, and would be more excited if you
or your brother can provide some helpful feedback and advice.

------
pcan77
Awesome! Been wanting to do this with another niche community; can I asked how
you built it?

------
tacet22
Woot

